
SEC to vote on crowdfunding regulations - arbitrage314
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/30/as-sec-votes-on-title-iii-crowdfunding-regulations-investment-platforms-are-divided-on-impact/
======
arbitrage314
If this is passed, it'll democratize the fundraising process, and millions of
Americans will suddently be able to invest alongside VCs.

On the other hand, history has shown us again and again that "small" investors
make really bad decisions, and these rules initially existed to prevent such
investors from harming themselves.

